# schefflera in aquarium?



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I would not suggest planting it in the tank itself. Perhaps maybe it would work in a riparium planter, with just the roots in the water, but be cautious. Something else to be cautious about is the sap, especially if it frequently drops leaves. If the sap is white or latex-like, do NOT put it in the tank at all.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I do not think it would work deep in the tank. 
I have grown them with just the roots in the water, but I found they were top heavy, and fell over no matter how I supported it. I gave up on them as an aquarium plant.


----------

